# Märkische Anglerkönige von 2016 gekürt



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Märkische Anglerkönige von 2016 gekürt​*
Die "Märkische Allgemeine" vermeldet die Kürung der "märkischen Anglerkönige"

Bei diesem Wettbewerb der Märkischen Allgemeinen Zeitung, eines nicht näher bezeichneten Anglerverbandes sowie dem Angelfachgeschäft "Angeljoe" hätte es in 22 Kategorien gegolten, den Fang neben einem Zollstock zu fotografieren.

Die Liste mit den Gewinnern ist unten im Artikel zu sehen.

Ebenso die Aussagen der diversen Angler - Lesenswert ....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Märkische Anglerkönige von 2016 gekürt*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang auch eine Interpretation im Artikel des Begriffes "catch and release".

Welche deutlich näher an der anglerischen Realität liegt als diejenigen, welche durch die Übernahme der Deutungshoheit durch die spendensammelnde Schüterzindustrie und denen hörige Behörden und das akzeptieren dessen oder gar die aktive Unterstützung durch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei:
Hier wird nämlich ganz einfach aufs ursprüngliche und die ursprüngliche Bedeutung zurück geführt.
*Fangen und zurücksetzen...*(ohne weitere Wertung)...

Was man, so das Beispiel, ja muss, wenn ein Fische untermaßig ist oder wie eine Barbe mit Laich nicht genießbar..


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Märkische Anglerkönige von 2016 gekürt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Wettbewerb der Märkischen Allgemeinen Zeitung, *eines nicht näher bezeichneten Anglerverbandes *sowie dem Angelfachgeschäft "Angeljoe" hätte es in 22 Kategorien gegolten, den Fang neben einem Zollstock zu fotografieren.
> Die Liste mit den Gewinnern ist unten im Artikel zu sehen.
> Ebenso die Aussagen der diversen Angler - Lesenswert ....
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Der Wettbewerb wird jährlich von "Der Märkische Angler" (Zeitschrift des "anglerfeindlichen"(Platz 8 ) Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V.) ausgeschrieben.
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/p50800895ln4gsxwh8.jpg
(Sorry  for Querlage |bigeyes)

Was das C&R angeht, ist das in Brandenburgs Gewässerordnung recht moderat ausgelegt.
Ich habe mich nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches sofort zu entscheiden ob ich diesen zurücksetzen oder mir aneignen und verwerten will. ( 4.5.1. http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/content/gew%C3%A4sserordnung#fangbestimmungen )
Keine Ahnung warum der Link nich auf die Gewässerordnung geht aber da steht's unter 4.5.1.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Märkische Anglerkönige von 2016 gekürt*

Generell ist unsere Fischereiverordnung recht locker. Und dafür bi  ich ja auch dem LAVB dankbar für seine Mitarbeit. Umso unverständlicher ist mir das Festhalten an dieser Trümmertruppe auf Bundesebene. Wenn wir 80000 Mitglieder gehen würden(der größte Geldgeber im DAFV), das wäre mal ne Ansage.


----------



## JottU (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Märkische Anglerkönige von 2016 gekürt*

Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Darket (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Märkische Anglerkönige von 2016 gekürt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Generell ist unsere Fischereiverordnung recht locker. Und dafür bi  ich ja auch dem LAVB dankbar für seine Mitarbeit. Umso unverständlicher ist mir das Festhalten an dieser Trümmertruppe auf Bundesebene. Wenn wir 80000 Mitglieder gehen würden(der größte Geldgeber im DAFV), das wäre mal ne Ansage.


Dito. Gerade Brandenburg hat eine echt nette Gewässerordnung und sie geben (also Einzelpersonen jedenfalls) sich sogar echt Mühe was z.B. die Beantwortung auf Fragen angeht. Man darf laut Gewässerordnung zwar auch nicht ohne jede Absicht Fische zu verwerten angeln, das ist aber an sich schon schwammig gehalten (da steht "nicht statthaft" und nicht "verboten") und der Nachweis dürfte arg schwer fallen. Was die im DAFV wollen, ist mir auch echt ein Rätsel.


----------

